
Libmill v1.2: 1700x improvement in performance - rumcajz
http://www.freelists.org/post/libmill/Version-12-available,1
======
rumcajz
TCP roundtrip times over loopback in the presence of 1/10/100/1000/1000
parallel connections:

Old version (poll):

10/12/22/435/10500 us.

New version(epoll):

10/13/8/6/6 us.

